# Can you change the dash color theme?



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Where the radio display is, I like the blue, but I'm curious if you can change the color for it. If so does anyone have any insight about it? 

Thanks guys!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

You would need to out the LED's that are used for the back lighting.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

So I'd need to take the trim around the radio off to get back behind there I take it?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

The silver V trim comes out w/o tools if you patiently pull from the vents. I also believe it's LEDS for those as well as all the buttons. Gauge cluster I couldn't tell you, havent gotten that far. Once I do it will be the Escalade/Varano needles so I can ditch the ugly as sin cheap looking orange ones.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Agreed and taking the trim off is not to hard I've done it already lol. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

So the leds in dash are really accessible after removing the trim? 

I second the escalade tach, those blue needless are awesome. 
Wonder if I can take the led needless from my Lexus and retro fit them to the Cruze.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

